# breeding Pairs...



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok in three months or so I will prob be breeding two small (i will make sure the spawn size stays low in both) spawns, granted if both pair are ready.

these are the pairs for both spawns:

Sponge Bob Fish Pants (yellow Vt) X Rayne (yellow from a SD HM Spawn)

Sponge Bob:









Rayne:





















AND THE SECOND SPAWN:

004 (SD HM spawn brother to Rayne) X Cinder (SD HM spawn sibling to 004 and Rayne)

004



















Cinder:


















What do you all think on the choices

Heres the rest of the fish to pick from (squares are numbered as follows
1 2 3 4
5 6 7 8
9 10 11 12
13 14 15 16










1. Dastan
2. Nero
3. Benny
4. Melvin
5. Louie
6. Spongebob
7. 004
8. Agent 11
9. Cinder
10. Agent 88
11. Bronxie
12. Bronxie again
13. Caela
14. Ailie
15. Rayne
16. Lexi (sick so not in the breeding crew)


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

I would suggest not to breed the vt. most of the fry will be vt, and you'll have trouble rehoming them. If you had another hm to breed to the hm, it might be a better idea


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Do have anothe hM but my Local pet store will buy ANY babies the mainly have blue Vts the go through them so if I get yellows they will sell at the shop


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, alright. It was just a thought  I love spongebobs colour


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. Although Raynes from the SD HM spawn her tail not as big as cinders so dunno. then again i could be wrong the breeder had 5 spawns


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

coolcucumber said:


> Oh, alright. It was just a thought  I love spongebobs colour


Yeah me too


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thestompa said:


> Yeah me too



my bf thinks i pick boring fish, i pick unique fish. A) i can tell them all appart easily (even the girls who all look very much alike) and b) my fishus aint boring lol


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

U should pair them with same colour bcause it suitable and I think they gonna happy together.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Rayne (yellow female) is from a sd/hm spawn but her tails a little bigger then the other ladies so pairing her to spongebob should be ok


----------

